# Help How to: "Put out" Aramaru Binchotan for re-use??



## Aldo Ferrari (Apr 2, 2018)

Can anyone tell me an efficient way to put out Aramaru Binchotan so that I can re use it later? I would probably be using it 1 hour at the time for small cooks at home for my family. I already own one of the small Jars to deprive the Charcoal from Oxígen but the jar is tiny and not very practical for bigger amount of charcoal. Hope someone can help me out here!


----------



## 5698k (Apr 2, 2018)

Im guessing your grill isnt sealed enough to simply shut off the air supply. Perhaps a smallish metal trash can with a lid that seals well?


----------



## RonB (Apr 2, 2018)

A small galvanized trash can with a lid will work:

https://smile.amazon.com/Behrens-Manufacturing-6104-Galvanized-Locking/dp/B00QFHEVAC/ref=sr_1_cc_7?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1522716813&sr=1-7-catcorr&keywords=galvanized+trash+can+with+lid

An inch or two of gravel or sand might not be a bad idea since it burns so hot.


----------



## parbaked (Apr 3, 2018)

One usually uses a Bizen pot but this might be as small as the one you already have.
http://www.korin.com/Black-Bizen-Fire-Extinguish-Pot_2
Since that Bizen pot is ceramic, perhaps you can try a large Chinese claypot used for cooking over open flame.
An old stock pot with lid would work as well. 
Some sand in the bottom is probably a good idea too


----------



## btbyrd (Apr 9, 2018)

I've been using a small hotel pan filled with water. I don't know how efficient it is, but I'm able to get a few uses out of it. This works with the kasumi and aramaru bincho from Korin. Pok Pok's Taan bincho isn't dense enough and falls apart when you put it in the water.

I'm interested to see how some of these smothering solutions work out. I may just add on the Bizen pot with my next Korin order.


----------



## Richard1978 (Oct 18, 2020)

Could you not just completely cover in in sand or gravel?


----------



## YumYumSauce (Oct 19, 2020)

Ive always just put it out in water and let it air dry. Does putting it in a pot with lid and cutting oxygen supply make a difference in how many uses you get?


----------



## btbyrd (Oct 19, 2020)

Sometimes the charcoal will facture when you drop it in water, but it stays basically the same if you use a pot. I've only used the bizen pot from Korin though, and it's really quite small so I can't recommend it. It might be a good choice if you were cooking on one of those very small tabletop grills that only use a piece or two of charcoal, but it's a waste for cooking with a konro. I'm thinking a cast iron dutch oven with a heavy lid would work, but don't want to dedicate one to that purpose. I'll stick with extinguishing charcoal in water in a hotel pan for the time being.


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 19, 2020)

btbyrd said:


> Sometimes the charcoal will facture when you drop it in water, but it stays basically the same if you use a pot. I've only used the bizen pot from Korin though, and it's really quite small so I can't recommend it. It might be a good choice if you were cooking on one of those very small tabletop grills that only use a piece or two of charcoal, but it's a waste for cooking with a konro. I'm thinking a cast iron dutch oven with a heavy lid would work, but don't want to dedicate one to that purpose. I'll stick with extinguishing charcoal in water in a hotel pan for the time being.


Could you cover the hotel pan with aluminum foil or a lid?


----------



## btbyrd (Oct 19, 2020)

I don't see why not. I'll give it a shot with foil next time.


----------



## Richard1978 (Oct 20, 2020)

Anyone got any views (pros/cons) as to why you cant just cover the charcoal with sand gravel??? No one has touched on this!


----------



## Michi (Oct 20, 2020)

Richard1978 said:


> Anyone got any views (pros/cons) as to why you cant just cover the charcoal with sand gravel??? No one has touched on this!


I don't see why sand wouldn't work, assuming you don't mind having to deal with the sand. You'd have to put the coals into the container first and then pour the sand over them; that'll require enough sand to completely cover the coals. And then, afterwards, you have to go digging for the coals. That's after having waited for probably quite a long time because, once covered with sand, the heat will be trapped in there for a long time.

A bucket of water seems simpler to me.


----------



## Richard1978 (Oct 20, 2020)

The only issue i see with water is how do you tell when the charcoal is dry?


----------



## Michi (Oct 20, 2020)

Richard1978 said:


> The only issue i see with water is how do you tell when the charcoal is dry?


Just leave it out to dry. Checking the weight will probably help. Or just wait a few days, leaving the charcoal out in the open air.


----------



## Richard1978 (Oct 20, 2020)

But if you need or want a quick turn around eg: cook lunch at 1pm then want to cook dinner at 6pm it wont be dry!


----------



## YumYumSauce (Oct 20, 2020)

Richard1978 said:


> But if you need or want a quick turn around eg: cook lunch at 1pm then want to cook dinner at 6pm it wont be dry!



Maybe you could put it in the oven at the lowest setting?

My solution: I bought a whole case,


----------



## aboynamedsuita (Oct 29, 2020)

I use a SS 1/2 size hotel pan WITHOUT water, and also have the strainer insert so excess ash falls through, and the hot binchotan isn’t directly on the surface below (I still don’t put it on anything that can burn or melt, usually it’s on my outdoor SS table or a Concrete patio block). When you put the lid on it goes out relatively quickly considering how hot it is at first. I’d not use aluminum foil, it could melt and would be cumbersome to Try and put on top. Just get a matching SS lid. 

I don’t like the idea of putting out in water. Some of the cheap stuff like Pok Pok often falls apart just trying to pick it up. I also find some of the other charcoals absorb moisture, and when heating with a gas burner may result in explosions (had burning fragments hit me in the face). I had this case of Aramaru from Korin which was particularly bad for this, I swear it was mislabelled as the case I had from before looked and performed differently.

I sometimes preheat a baking sheet full of charcoal in my oven at 450°f for 30-60 min to help remove any humidity, which seems to help make lighting go more smoothly, even if used over the next few weeks.

I have about 200lbs of various binchotan / aramaru so have tried different things (not sure why it’s rotating my pic)


----------



## Richard1978 (Oct 29, 2020)

aboynamedsuita said:


> I use a SS 1/2 size hotel pan WITHOUT water, and also have the strainer insert so excess ash falls through, and the hot binchotan isn’t directly on the surface below (I still don’t put it on anything that can burn or melt, usually it’s on my outdoor SS table or a Concrete patio block). When you put the lid on it goes out relatively quickly considering how hot it is at first. I’d not use aluminum foil, it could melt and would be cumbersome to Try and put on top. Just get a matching SS lid.
> 
> I don’t like the idea of putting out in water. Some of the cheap stuff like Pok Pok often falls apart just trying to pick it up. I also find some of the other charcoals absorb moisture, and when heating with a gas burner may result in explosions (had burning fragments hit me in the face). I had this case of Aramaru from Korin which was particularly bad for this, I swear it was mislabelled as the case I had from before looked and performed differently.
> 
> ...



What is a ss 1/2 size hotel pan unfamilar with the ss acronym?


----------



## M1k3 (Oct 29, 2020)

Stainless Steel


----------

